# Convict Cichlids Bred Early



## werebat (Jan 27, 2012)

About two weeks ago I bought a pair of juvenile convict cichlids, one male, one female and put them in my 75gal. So today I go home for lunch and while looking at my tank I thought I saw debris floating and it turned out to be the fry. They hatched some time last night after I fed them about 10pm. Caught me off guard because I thought they were months away from breeding. I have a huge syndontis in there but the male convict seems to be keeping him away from the fry. I also have three large tinfoil barbs in there who eat everything that hits the water and the food doesnt get a chance to sink to the bottom where the fry can get to it so I have a couple of issues to figure out. But its still cool to see the fry hatched.


----------



## werebat (Jan 27, 2012)

Solved the food issue, I mashed up a brine shrimp cube in a small cup, then mixed it with water to make a slurry. Used a turkey baster to load the mixture and then released it deep into the tank near the fry. Just before this I threw some food in the other side of the tank to divert the other fish over there. That seems to work well, the fry were eating pretty actively. I actually took pics yesterday but the fry were too small to be seen so if I get a good shot I will post.


----------

